# 2014 hurricane 2200 dc f250 yamaha 42k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2014 hurricane 2200 dc f250 yamaha 30 hours new wetsound system just did full service on yamaha mclain tandem alum trailer pics on request 42k call brad at 409-370-3555


----------

